# Denbigh Asylum -THE RETURN -September, 2007



## Lightbuoy

*Denbigh Asylum (North Wales Hospital) THE RETURN!!*
_(WARNING -PICTURE HEAVY!!!)_

Evening all 

Am still catching up with me sleep since the epic Road Trip to Wales at the weekend. So, apologies in advance for any typos or duplicate pics! 
So, first up was a visit to Denbigh. Picked up Dystopia and met ImmortalOwl later on, much later in fact (around 3am!).
Access was easy and the usual access points were still there.
What ensued was about 10 hours of chilled out exploring. Thanks to ImmortalOwl, we got to see different places (including the Mortuary and former padded cells), so a BIG thanks goes out to ImmortalOwl! 
Only downside was getting caught by Papa Smurf and the Smurfettes as we were leaving  However, after a stern warning and ticking off, we were escorted off the grounds and left to go on our way.
Although the place is reallt trashed, it's still worth a look in me opinion, as there are some gems amongst the decay, as well as the decay itself!
Anyway, 'twas an excellent explore. Here's the pics (a selection from only about 1000 pics!)

Lb







































































































Some more are on their way!.............


----------



## Lightbuoy

Here's some more...............


































































































































Not quite there yet.................


----------



## Lightbuoy

More pics................






























































































































That's *not* all folks!! ...............


----------



## Lightbuoy

Just a few more..............











































































Last lot to follow.....................


----------



## Lightbuoy

Last lot here -enjoy! 






























































































Sorry there's quite a few, but I always find it soooooooooo hard to choose which ones to put up, as I find all of them interesting in their own way!! 

My report of Mid Wales Asylum will follow in the coming days (hopefully)
Thanks for looking peeps 

Lb


----------



## Valan

Good pics, interesting to see the place since I last went, can't believe how knackered some parts are now  This has always been one of my fave explores. Still gutted about the autopsy table, that was one of the best I've ever seen, I did ring and ask if I could have it, but they obviously just thought I was a weirdo!


----------



## Lightbuoy

Hi Valan,

Thanks a lot for your comments 
Did you see it before someone did a "Bruce Lee" on it?
Might have sounded like a strange request, but hey -you never know unless you ask!  (would make a lovely draining board next to a Butlers sink wouldn't you agree?) 
Yes, really is rather dodgy in parts -wouldn't go there on me own that's for sure -loads of holes in the floors!! 

Thanks again V

Lb

P.s. -have you posted any pics of Denbigh on here? If not, wouldn't mind having a look-see


----------



## Lone Explorer

> That's not all folks!!



lol keep them coming.
GEE it's a big place, did you get to see it all. *off to your site see if more images there .) 

I like _Laughter the best medicine_ tho it rubbish Prozak is


----------



## Lightbuoy

Lone Explorer said:


> lol keep them coming.
> GEE it's a big place, did you get to see it all. *off to your site see if more images there .)
> 
> I like _Laughter the best medicine_ tho it rubbish Prozak is



 Nice one -like it!!! 

We saw pretty much all of it -mainly thanks to ImmortalOwl's expert guided tour!  You can see more of the pics (not all of them though) on me Photobucket Site. See below link.................

http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=DSCN2208.jpg&slideshow=true&interval=3

http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=DSCN2422.jpg&slideshow=true&interval=3

Will be a while before I get round to putting these onto me own website -that's on the back burner I'm afraid, due to other more pressing commitments at the mo.
Thanks for ya comments buddy! 

Lb


----------



## Richard Davies

Very good!

Another good shoot at the same location his here:

http://www.opacity.us/site142_north_wales_hospital_denbigh_asylum.htm


----------



## Jondoe_264

Such an awesome complex of buildings!



JD


----------



## Foxylady

Wowee mate...excellent stuff!
Really like that shot through the silouette of broken windows.

Cheers LB


----------



## mr_bones

What can i say? Fantastic report, looks like a really enjoyable trip. The sign with 'sanatorium' blanked out is quite a nice touch. The original hidden ceiling in the hall is fanstastic and in pretty good shape. Criminal that they ever covered over it.

Photos are good, some really original ones in there.

Great stuff...Mr. B


----------



## King Al

Really great every thing LB!!! Love the pic with... The... er... every thing!


----------



## King Al

Valan said:


> I did ring and ask if I could have it, but they obviously just thought I was a weirdo!



You are most positively a "weirdo" but in a good way


----------



## indy

(WARNING -PICTURE HEAVY!!!)

lol...your not kidding there...
looks as tho you had a good time there tho...that record player...did you drop any rewinds with nuff bass n ting...lol


----------



## sheep2405

Really good work, cant fault the photo's.

S


----------



## smileysal

I can see why you couldn't decide which pics to use. Can't pick which i like best. Love them all. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## skittles

Love the pics


----------



## Lightbuoy

Richard Davies said:


> Very good!
> 
> Another good shoot at the same location his here:
> 
> http://www.opacity.us/site142_north_wales_hospital_denbigh_asylum.htm



Ta RD 
We were about to get some pics of the front on the way out, when the blue man and his assistants nabbed us!!  -Fair play though -they're only doing their job.

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy

Jondoe_264 said:


> Such an awesome complex of buildings!
> 
> 
> 
> JD



Yeah, sure is JD. Have you been here? It blows me mind to see so many architecturally ornate details in one place! 
Even the 1970's lift towers in this place they've tried at least to blend in (same colour) 
Thanks for your interest buddy. See ya at the DP meet?


----------



## Lightbuoy

Foxylady said:


> Wowee mate...excellent stuff!
> Really like that shot through the silouette of broken windows.
> 
> Cheers LB



Ahhh, you is sooo kind Foxy! 
I always try to get some half-decent pics (hence taking over 1,000 on this visit!) the idea being that for every 20 or so, one will come-out okay!! 
As always, your comments are very much appreciated 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy

mr_bones said:


> What can i say? Fantastic report, looks like a really enjoyable trip. The sign with 'sanatorium' blanked out is quite a nice touch. The original hidden ceiling in the hall is fanstastic and in pretty good shape. Criminal that they ever covered over it.
> 
> Photos are good, some really original ones in there.
> 
> Great stuff...Mr. B



Thanking you kindly Mr. Bones for your favourable comments! 
Interestingly, the sign pointing to the 'SANATORIUM' was pointing away from Denbigh Asylum, so perhaps there's another place waiting to be explored nearby. The funny thing is, on our first visit to Denbigh, we couldn't find the place for hours, and was convinced that it was in the direction of that sign!!! 
I agree, real shame the original ceiling has been covered up -but at least it perhaps has preserved it a little better?

Lb

p.s. -here's that pic of the crawl space gantry right above the ornate ceiling of the Main Hall..................







Reckon it leads to the octagonal tower ontop of the roof. Wimped out of going through, as the boards stop a little way down and didn't fancy "breaking a leg" over the stage!!


----------



## Pete

Lovely photos, looks like you had a good time there.



Lightbuoy said:


> Interestingly, the sign pointing to the 'SANATORIUM' was pointing away from Denbigh Asylum, so perhaps there's another place waiting to be explored nearby. The funny thing is, on our first visit to Denbigh, we couldn't find the place for hours, and was convinced that it was in the direction of that sign!!!



The sign would actually have been directing towards the North Wales Sanatorium, which was used for the treatment of Pulmonary Tuberculosis. It was later known as LLangwyfan Hospital and later also treated other thoracic conditions. I beieve it closed (as long ago as 1981?) and been replaced by a development called highfield park which includes a mental health unit..

Heres an aerial phot of it, unfortunately rather small.





and on Flash earth below.
http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.185062&lon=-3.315623&z=17.7&r=356&src=msl

Pete


----------



## surlygirl

fantastic pics - am gutted i couldn't make it. question tho - in the first set, 5th pic down (tunnel) - is that _hair_ i can see on the floor??


----------



## Lightbuoy

Pete C said:


> Lovely photos, looks like you had a good time there.
> 
> 
> 
> The sign would actually have been directing towards the North Wales Sanatorium, which was used for the treatment of Pulmonary Tuberculosis. It was later known as LLangwyfan Hospital and later also treated other thoracic conditions. I beieve it closed (as long ago as 1981?) and been replaced by a development called highfield park which includes a mental health unit..
> 
> Heres an aerial phot of it, unfortunately rather small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on Flash earth below.
> http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.185062&lon=-3.315623&z=17.7&r=356&src=msl
> 
> Pete



Thanks for your comments Pete. That really is an interesting bit of history on the Sanatorium. Thanks for that, and also the picture. Looks like it was built somtime in the 1920's or 1930's by the style and layout (bit like the original Broomfield Hospital in Chelmsford, Essex) -co-incidentally also for TB (or maybe not such a co-incidence if Sanatoriums were built just for TB?
anyway, see link for pic of Broomfield Hospital below.............

http://www.meht.nhs.uk/trust/historybroomfield.htm

Ta very much again Pete 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy

Having looked at the aerial on Flash Earth, looks like a few if the original Sanatorium buildings are still there 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy

sheep2405 said:


> Really good work, cant fault the photo's.
> 
> S



Thanks for the positive comments Sheep (always preferable as opposed to negative ones!!) 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy

King Al said:


> Really great every thing LB!!! Love the pic with... The... er... every thing!



Ta King Al  (note to myself.....must remember to give KA some money for nice comments) 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy

smileysal said:


> I can see why you couldn't decide which pics to use. Can't pick which i like best. Love them all.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sal



Thank you Sal  I always find it tricky to decide which pics I have to leave out! 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy

skittles said:


> Love the pics



Thanks very much Skittles  Nice to see ya on DP again. Have you done any explores lately?

Lb


----------



## surlygirl

LB, please put me out of my misery about the "hair" in the tunnel pic. Say it ain't so....


----------



## King Al

Lightbuoy said:


> Ta King Al  (note to myself.....must remember to give KA some money for nice comments)



 - check will do


----------

